# Scent Article Emergency! Help!



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I own 2 sets of scent articles for one dog. This weekend, he is entered in 6 Utility runs, 2 each day on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. It is not unheard of for him to make an article error.

What are some ways to manage the articles so I have the cleanest sets for him all weekend? I historically have only aired them, never cleaned them. AND, he is unbelievably repulsed by soaps and lotions, almost to the point of being phobic. 

Ideas?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What about washing with a vinegar/water solution? Cleans well and dries without an odor (though I'd test it first on something else to make sure it doesn't bother him)


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I've only cleaned my article sets once and I've used Nature's Miracle.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

The occasional errors you speak of. Is it from a lack of understanding of the exercise, or is it from residual scent ?

I found this which echoes MrsBoats' advice, although I don't know how practical or effective that might be in your case. https://lakewooddogclub.wordpress.com/scent-articles-how-to-clean-and-air-dry/ 

I suppose there are merits to teaching a dog to hot-scent.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe he does hot-scent, but since starting competitive nosework, articles have gotten less dependable. Two trials ago, he went out and circled the pile and then stood still over it, like he would if calling an area "clear" for nosework. I believe (but can not know) that he was looking for Birch. Day two of the trial, he was confident again. At our last 3 day trial, his articles were fine again too.

At home, I only do the work with clean hands, so he is hot scenting. But at trial, I don't wash my treat-smelling hands before going in the ring. I don't over-scent either, but there is more food scent in competition than there is in training. 

Maybe I am imagining a problem that doesn't exist? Would you guys wash them or trust your dog if you were doing a 6 run weekend?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

petpeeve said:


> The occasional errors you speak of. Is it from a lack of understanding of the exercise, or is it from residual scent ?
> 
> I found this which echoes MrsBoats' advice, although I don't know how practical or effective that might be in your case. https://lakewooddogclub.wordpress.com/scent-articles-how-to-clean-and-air-dry/
> 
> I suppose there are merits to teaching a dog to hot-scent.


Good article! Thank you for finding and linking it!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

That's a tough one. Honestly....I would have probably only would have entered 1 trial those three days because I wouldn't know how to handle 6 runs in three days with 2 scent article sets. Maybe wash the first set with nature's miracle the first night...trial with the second set the second day...and then use the first set again after having sat an entire day after washing.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> That's a tough one. Honestly....I would have probably only would have entered 1 trial those three days because I wouldn't know how to handle 6 runs in three days with 2 scent article sets. Maybe wash the first set with nature's miracle the first night...trial with the second set the second day...and then use the first set again after having sat an entire day after washing.


I think that's what I will do. Originally, I only entered a single run a day, but the points for the OTCH folks were low, so I entered to get the numbers up. I have a friend that is very likely to finish an OTCH this weekend and if I could help with the low entry, I felt like I should.


----------

